
San Francisco housing – The NIMBY challenge - Osiris30
http://noahpinionblog.blogspot.com/2017/05/the-nimby-challenge.html?m=1
======
ChefDenominator
In all seriousness, the problem is incredibly simple: there is nowhere near
enough residential units to support the population, and this is entirely due
to the various municipalities complete unwillingness to allow anywhere near
enough new residential units to be built.

Even Plan Bay Area is at least recognizing there is a problem, but their
"resolution" to the housing crisis was simply to have a _reduced_ deficit
between projected net new job creation and new residential unit construction.
In effect, saying that more people should be living sharing rooms, living in
their RVs, cars, or just living without any shelter, at all.

I genuinely fear that there is a potential for increases in property crime,
violent crime, and even civil unrest. When people are denied access to
shelter, they become desperate and more likely to engage in violence.

